

Ask HN: Whats the cheapest and best way to file a patent - sciencesama


======
MichaelCrawford
Read the book "Patent It Yourself", published by Nolo Press.

After you write your patent application, pay a patent attorney to look it over
for you. That won't cost much at all.

You'll need a prior art search; if you want to hire someone to do that for
you, I do prior art work from time to time, email me at mdcrawford@gmail.com

~~~
sciencesama
thanks a lot, i ordered the book and will look into it, i am at bay area can
you advice a good patent attorney ?

